# Lyft can burn in hell



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

so I pick up these two guys in a bad neighborhood. They were doing some sort of work. Anyhow, they are filthy as hell. My car is quite new and immaculate inside. Their filthy boots stained the carpet in my car. Lyft refuses to help me because I didn’t file the damage report within 6 hours. What a bunch of crap. I’m new with them. Never knew there was a six hour limit. What a bunch of crap. Gonna switch to uber. Lord knows Lyft will get pissed of I refuse rides to filthy passengers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

use rubber variety mat...you can clean it up in less than 1 min, with water and a scrub brush.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

mbd said:


> use rubber variety mat...you can clean it up in less than 1 min, with water and a scrub brush.


Doesn't help me now though.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> Doesn't help me now though.


You think they did that on purpose???
Sometimes if you have good car, pax's
Will mess up your car , pure jealousy 
That is why I drive a 5000$ car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> Doesn't help me now though.


Trying to keep a working Man Down ?

Don't sign your car up for Rideshare if you cant take a mess.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> Doesn't help me now though.


I agree he should have time traveled into the past and helped you before this happened.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> I agree he should have time traveled into the past and helped you before this happened.


Perhaps he did.
But did not go back to " help". . .

Quantum . . .

Hitler wanted to be a Painter.

He also sold drawings & paintings in Vienna from 1908 to 1913.

What if Van Gogh had cut off England instead of his Ear !?!?

. . . next week : painings of John Wayne Gacy on U.P. ART CORNER.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

You have total strangers in your car, what did you expect these people aren’t your friend, they couldn’t care less about you or your car. Welcome to reality, people suck.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> so I pick up these two guys in a bad neighborhood. They were doing some sort of work. Anyhow, they are filthy as hell. My car is quite new and immaculate inside. Their filthy boots stained the carpet in my car. Lyft refuses to help me because I didn't file the damage report within 6 hours. What a bunch of crap. I'm new with them. Never knew there was a six hour limit. What a bunch of crap. Gonna switch to uber. Lord knows Lyft will get pissed of I refuse rides to filthy passengers.


I had that happen before with two sheetrock installers. Lyft only paid $50.00 for that.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I had that happen before with two sheetrock installers. Lyft only paid $50.00 for that.


At least you got paid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> At least you got paid. I got @@@@ed in the ass with no Vaseline.


DONT BEND OVER IN FRONT OF RIDESHARE COMPANIES !

Dont Drop the Soap in the Shower !

When YOU sign up for " RIDE SHARE"
YOUR CAR becomes a TOOL.

. . . JUST LIKE YOU.

REALITY.

STOP. SMELL THE ROSES.
( just dont Bend Over to Do It !)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> DONT BEND OVER IN FRONT OF RIDESHARE COMPANIES !
> 
> Dont Drop the Soap in the Shower !


Dont drop the little bottles of water neither


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> DONT BEND OVER IN FRONT OF RIDESHARE COMPANIES !
> 
> Dont Drop the Soap in the Shower !


Is it common for Lyft to allow customers to trash our cars?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> Is it common for Lyft to allow customers to trash our cars?


Uber ENCOURAGES IT.

Now
Allow me to return to Savoring the IMAGE of Lyft ROASTING IN HELL.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber ENCOURAGES IT.
> 
> Now
> Allow me to return to Savoring the IMAGE of Lyft ROASTING IN HELL.


Why nobody here has a serious reply?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Because most of us realize that floormats are an expendable part of our cars?

You should have:

A) Bought rubber floormats.
B) In lieu of doing the smart thing (A), scotch guard the ever-living-hell out of your carpeted floormats.

Floormats get filthy. If it were your seats, then you probably would have had a legitimate claim.

If you get this enraged about floormats, you might as well quit ridesharing now. It's only going to get worse from here...


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> Because most of us realize that floormats are an expendable part of our cars?
> 
> You should have:
> 
> ...


Did you not notice the areas where floor mats don't cover with the huge ****ing stain? You must be a shill for Lyft.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

You realize that everyone who pulls out the "you must be a Lyft/Uber shill!" claim gets made fun of by everyone else on this board with more than 2 brain cells that to rub together to make an independent thought, right?

The reason you aren't getting any serious replies is because of your premise.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

AlteredBeast said:


> You realize that everyone who pulls out the "you must be a Lyft/Uber shill!" claim gets made fun of by everyone else on this board with more than 2 brain cells that to rub together to make an independent thought, right?
> 
> The reason you aren't getting any serious replies is because of your premise.


Shill


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> Is it common for Lyft to allow customers to trash our cars?


It's too expensive trashing taxis


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

worthlessbody said:


> Why nobody here has a serious reply?


I do.

Stopped for a pax at a construction site; saw that he was extremely soiled and drove on.

You've got eyes, use them.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> It's too expensive trashing taxis


You sound like a taxi shill. Shillllllllll!! 



Terri Lee said:


> I do.
> 
> Stopped for a pax at a construction site; saw that he was extremely soiled and drove on.
> 
> You've got eyes, use them.


You sound like a shill for Big Vision! Get your eyesight lobby out of my ridesharing!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

go vacuum it problem solved. it looks like road salt to me. should i post a pick of my back seats for you ? there worse 
but i stuff 10 to 20 pax in my car daily.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> I do.
> 
> Stopped for a pax at a construction site; saw that he was extremely soiled and drove on.
> 
> You've got eyes, use them.


From now on I will. And I'll tell, "MAGA" as I fly by


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> From now on I will. And I'll tell, "MAGA" as I fly by


Yeesh, now I get it. I should have seen it a mile away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> Why nobody here has a serious reply?


I am SERIOUS ABOUT ENJOYING THE MENTAL IMAGERY OF LYFT FLAMING ETERNALLY.

Buy floormats.

You are Prostituting your car for money.
Think of floormats as Condoms.

I suggest buying car carpeting online.
Cut to fit new $59.00 to $89.00.
And
Keep an extra back seat bottom.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey OP, for two Uber cars now I've gone to JC Whitney's online catalog and I've ordered "Westin" brand rubber floor mats. You can get a set of 4 for like $125. And in the rear, there is usually a flap that covers the "hump" in the middle so it's protected when people slide over.

Then I take out my rubber floor mats, shake them out or sweep them off, and wash them out in my bathtub. You should see how nasty they get in the winter, with all the road salt and sand. But washing them out makes them neat and tidy!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Bruh we're treating you way more seriously than Lyft. Give us some cred, brah.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Buy tough stuff upholstery cleaner and some floor mats.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

That doesn't even look bad. That's standard dirt that you'll get on a floor mat when using your car as a taxi, or just using it at all. What did you expect?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly I see a mess like this about once every three or four days. Your mats should cover the carpet and you should usually be able to clean just them. Typically I just turn the mats over and beat them a bit outside and that is enough. I vacuum maybe once or twice a month.

Rating is over 4.9 on both Uber and Lyft.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> That doesn't even look bad. That's standard dirt that you'll get on a floor mat when using your car as a taxi, or just using it at all. What did you expect?


It looks horrible and I'll beat the next passenger who trashes my car like that. Man, I lay women in that back seat.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I am SERIOUS ABOUT ENJOYING THE MENTAL IMAGERY OF LYFT FLAMING ETERNALLY.
> 
> Buy floormats.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure my back seat has aids and hepatitis


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Honestly, yes that's worse than the average pax, but not that much. Wait till you drive while it's raining and muddy, you are going to cry, or when a pax pukes on your floor mats.
That being said, I'd be more upset about the white scratches/dirt on the center console. If you had submitted it to Lyft right after...like they show you how to do in the training documents/videos, that take literally less than 10 minutes to go through before you start driving. They've gotten much stricter recently on cleanup fees, because awful drivers keep submitting false claims, they check the timestamps and geotags on the pics you submit. They now require you to submit a photo of receipt from licensed car wash within 24 hours of getting paid a cleaning fee, which is obnoxious. 

The thing is, really they are claiming the cleaning fees are only for you if it prevented you from being able to give rides. so always make sure to go offline, at least for a little bit, after pax who dirties your car. I usually pull into a gas station, take the pics. Then immediately start cleaning before stains set in. If you notice the next time you see a real uber/lyft driver, we all have trunks full of cleaning supplies.

Your carpet mats suck, they barely cover your carpets. You should get rubber mats, I found a set of Husky floor mats open box on amazon for $100. Weathertechs were a little pricier at $175 at the time, depending on the model of your car, sometimes one company is better than the other, read reviews.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> Honestly, yes that's worse than the average pax, but not that much. Wait till you drive while it's raining and muddy, you are going to cry, or when a pax pukes on your floor mats.
> That being said, I'd be more upset about the white scratches/dirt on the center console. If you had submitted it to Lyft right after...like they show you how to do in the training documents/videos, that take literally less than 10 minutes to go through before you start driving. They've gotten much stricter recently on cleanup fees, because awful drivers keep submitting false claims, they check the timestamps and geotags on the pics you submit. They now require you to submit a photo of receipt from licensed car wash within 24 hours of getting paid a cleaning fee, which is obnoxious.
> 
> The thing is, really they are claiming the cleaning fees are only for you if it prevented you from being able to give rides. so always make sure to go offline, at least for a little bit, after pax who dirties your car. I usually pull into a gas station, take the pics. Then immediately start cleaning before stains set in. If you notice the next time you see a real uber/lyft driver, we all have trunks full of cleaning supplies.
> ...


Obvious shill is obvious. Do you even lift?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

AlteredBeast said:


> You realize that everyone who pulls out the "you must be a Lyft/Uber shill!" claim gets made fun of by everyone else on this board with more than 2 brain cells that to rub together to make an independent thought, right?
> 
> The reason you aren't getting any serious replies is because of your premise.


HEY who are you accusing of having 2 brain cells here.


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> HEY who are you accusing of having 2 brain cells here.


An internet tough guy, that's who.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

That looks like standard wear and tear associated with using your car as a taxi. All my plastic mouldings and center console back have scratches from drunks and careless pax. I still use my oem mats but have to shake them out multiple times a shift and vacuum more often than if I simply used rubber. I shampoo them maybe once or twice a year; cheap pax don't deserve anymore than that and they'll get jacked up the first shift back anyway.



worthlessbody said:


> Is it common for Lyft to allow customers to trash our cars?


Lyft is a trash company. What do you expect? A Lyft driver was recently *murdered* on the job and all they did was deactivate the rider's account and put out a generic PR response. Just understand the way they view their "partners" and don't fool yourself. Dillon said it best in the film _Predator_:



Dillon from Predator said:


> You're an asset. An expendable asset. And I used you to get the job done. Got it?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Pretty sure my back seat has aids and hepatitis


Thats why you spray a " BORDER WALL" around the Drivers seat to keep unwanted migrant pathogens at Bay !

Use OZIUM.

" MAKE DRIVING GREAT AGAIN !"


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> That looks like standard wear and tear associated with using your car as a taxi. All my plastic mouldings and center console back have scratches from drunks and careless pax. I still use my oem mats but have to shake them out multiple times a shift and vacuum more often than if I simply used rubber. I shampoo them maybe once or twice a year; cheap pax don't deserve anymore than that and they'll get jacked up the first shift back anyway.
> 
> Lyft is a trash company. What do you expect? A Lyft driver was recently *murdered* on the job and all they did was deactivate the rider's account and put out a generic PR response. Just understand the way they view their "partners" and don't fool yourself. Dillon said it best in the film _Predator_:


Exactly just another morally corrupt company.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

worthlessbody said:


> It looks horrible and I'll beat the next passenger who trashes my car like that. Man, I lay women in that back seat.


There are many lessons to be learned doing this job. Unfortunately, Lyft and Uber will not tell you the lessons. As far as THIS episode, you learned to A) have all weather mats, or B) screen pax better before letting them in the car.

Here are some other lessons that other often learn the hard way:

1. Buy a dash cam
2. Dont do drive thrus or let people eat / drink in your vehicle
3. Carry a weapon, and not a spray weapon
4. Be selective in what pings you accept and what pax you accept

for more info, spend an hour reading these forums.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> Obvious shill is obvious. Do you even lift?


I have over 1300 Lyft rides. 
Did you come here for advice? Or did you just come here to ***** and hit on female drivers?


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

SubaruLegacy said:


> I have over 1300 Lyft rides.
> Did you come here for advice? Or did you just come here to @@@@@ and hit on female drivers?


Am I supposed to be impressed? 1300 lift rides. I'm airborne. I've been in combat. That's much more impressive than having given a few ****ing rides.
Hit on female driver? Please.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed? 1300 lift rides. I'm airborne. I've been in combat. That's much more impressive than having given a few ****ing rides.
> Hit on female driver? Please.


How many kudos do you have?


----------



## worthlessbody (Feb 4, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> How many kudos do you have?


Kudos? Huh?


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> Am I supposed to be impressed? 1300 lift rides. I'm airborne. I've been in combat. That's much more impressive than having given a few ****ing rides.
> Hit on female driver? Please.


And yet you are driving a Lyft....


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

worthlessbody said:


> It looks horrible and I'll beat the next passenger who trashes my car like that. Man, I lay women in that back seat.


Humm, ride share driver? In denial?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

OP is obviously trolling.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> OP is obviously trolling.


Whenever ur in the deep end, over ur head
U shout Troll!! Troll! Troll !!!
WHY NOT, just paddle back to the shallow end


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Whenever ur in the deep end, over ur head
> U shout Troll!! Troll! Troll !!!
> WHY NOT, just paddle back to the shallow end


Do you even drive? 

If you put as much effort in creating accounts and threads in reality outside of this forum and in yourself to further improving yourself so you can get ahead. I really think you'll be a much happier person. Anyways mate best of luck and hopefully you cleaned up that car and back out there working.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> Do you even drive?
> 
> If you put as much effort in creating accounts and threads in reality outside of this forum and in yourself to further improving yourself so you can get ahead. I really think you'll be a much happier person. Anyways mate best of luck and hopefully you cleaned up that car and back out there working.


And there the other fall back position of the weak,
Emotional outbursts, personal attacks 
Sad


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> And there the other fall back position of the weak
> False flag account!!!!
> Uber schill !!!
> Immoralized , Stop eating paint chips


That right I work for Uber as a driver and I absolutely love it  Don't you?


----------



## Lenny_yellow_cab (Dec 12, 2014)

worthlessbody said:


> so I pick up these two guys in a bad neighborhood. They were doing some sort of work. Anyhow, they are filthy as hell. My car is quite new and immaculate inside. Their filthy boots stained the carpet in my car. Lyft refuses to help me because I didn't file the damage report within 6 hours. What a bunch of crap. I'm new with them. Never knew there was a six hour limit. What a bunch of crap. Gonna switch to uber. Lord knows Lyft will get pissed of I refuse rides to filthy passengers.


Huskyliners will be ur best friend.

2.5 years and over 10k trips and they are still in good condition


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I thought we have 24 hours to report damage?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Perhaps he did.
> But did not go back to " help". . .
> 
> Quantum . . .
> ...


...and finger painting tips by the Manson family


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> ...and finger painting tips by the Manson family


 They specialized in wall murals . . .


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

worthlessbody said:


> so I pick up these two guys in a bad neighborhood. They were doing some sort of work. Anyhow, they are filthy as hell. My car is quite new and immaculate inside. Their filthy boots stained the carpet in my car. Lyft refuses to help me because I didn't file the damage report within 6 hours. What a bunch of crap. I'm new with them. Never knew there was a six hour limit. What a bunch of crap. Gonna switch to uber. Lord knows Lyft will get pissed of I refuse rides to filthy passengers.


No sympathy here. Bad neighborhood, filthy pax - you'll learn, hopefully.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I vacuumed every day and my floormats are still new after 230,000 miles.

Can't say the same for the cars. Been hit 4 times now deactivated and have a totalled car that I borrowed money to buy.

I'd love to just have dirty floormats.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I vacuumed every day and my floormats are still new after 230,000 miles.
> 
> Can't say the same for the cars. Been hit 4 times now deactivated and have a totalled car that I borrowed money to buy.
> 
> I'd love to just have dirty floormats.


No market for Lyft where you are at? Or deactivated by both?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

worthlessbody said:


> so I pick up these two guys in a bad neighborhood. They were doing some sort of work. Anyhow, they are filthy as hell. My car is quite new and immaculate inside. Their filthy boots stained the carpet in my car. Lyft refuses to help me because I didn't file the damage report within 6 hours. What a bunch of crap. I'm new with them. Never knew there was a six hour limit. What a bunch of crap. Gonna switch to uber. Lord knows Lyft will get pissed of I refuse rides to filthy passengers.


You're under no obligation whatsoever to gives rides to pax who you believe will damage your car, and that certainly includes pax who are obviously filthy.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I vacuumed every day and my floormats are still new after 230,000 miles.
> 
> Can't say the same for the cars. Been hit 4 times now deactivated and have a totalled car that I borrowed money to buy.
> 
> I'd love to just have dirty floormats.


You're a perfect financial example of why FT uber does Not make sense for drivers on ANY level ompous: Despite what Cableguynoe claims, 
we are not earning but Borrowing against our asset.

Once the asset is depleted, game over Simply because the razor thin profits could never replace the asset.

Just ask this guy









And BTW, your current issues will pass. Keep the faith


----------



## AlteredBeast (Sep 29, 2018)

I am going to go ahead and say, looking at that dude, that he has been homeless and/or struggling with addiction well before Uber was offering rides. That sign carries as much weight as the signs that say, "Ninjas Attacked My Family. Donations will be used to avenge them." or whatever.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

AlteredBeast said:


> I am going to go ahead and say, looking at that dude, that he has been homeless and/or struggling with addiction well before Uber was offering rides. That sign carries as much weight as the signs that say, "Ninjas Attacked My Family. Donations will be used to avenge them." or whatever.


LOL agreed.
Like saying uber turns drivers into losers.
Fact is: Most drivers Showed up Losers

This guy's too smart for uber


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> You're a perfect financial example of why FT uber does Not make sense for drivers on ANY level ompous: Despite claims,
> we are not earning but Borrowing against our asset.
> 
> Once the asset is depleted, game over Simply because the razor thin profits could never replace the asset.
> ...


I never was approved for uber. Lyft deactivated on my anniversary which had 2 fresh accidents on record. The other 2 was parked and hit and run. And can't make any more insurance claims so full coverage not worth having.

Was making 1k a week otherwise would have been doing a different job of course.


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

I bought weathertec floormats, a cleaning kit (papertowels), flashlight, something for self defense, jumper pack and a actual towel first thing before my first ride. I guess I'm a shill. Just messing with ya, btw you've got to have a thick skin in this place, lol

But seriously, chiming in with everyone else here - you don't HAVE to take every ride and should NOT feel bad about it. If you don't feel right about it, move along. Might even make your day a little better. Don't be afraid to drive away, make up a story about needing a break, whatever, or just tell 'em off if they are an entitled ass. Just mentioning this because initially I felt I was doing something super bad by cancelling, and just in case that's an issue I wanted to say something.

My first one: I was stopped as close as I could to the marked pin downtown, it was pretty crowded and dark and I didn't see anyone looking like they were waiting for me . Pax calls me and says where are you, and starts in on why I can't seem to navigate to where he is. I let him know that I'm at the pin, and I can physically see the address when he interrupts me saying well, you need to go around and look because I put it int he app, and I should be seeing you from up here (he was 5th floor apartment). I had a long day and I went off - I told him he was an entitled absolute ass, and I don't have to take this shit, was already waiting, and I'd be cancelling (he initially wasn't digesting the info, because he was telling me about the store stop he wanted to make, then was all "Wait what?". He immediately threatened to call Uber an report me blah blah lah, I told him to f' off and hung up, the last thing I heard was him telling his party-mates, "uber driver told me to **** off!". Went to my next ride. Never heard anything about it from Uber. Freakin' entitled pax are the worst.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Then I take out my rubber floor mats, shake them out or sweep them off, and wash them out in my bathtub.


I'm gonna buy you a utility sink for Christmas.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I'm gonna buy you a utility sink for Christmas.


Not much different from when the kids bathe after a day at the beach...


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Serious REPLY: Neither one of these companies give a sh!t about you or your car. You're a tool for them to use until you figure out how to do the math and realize you're being ****ed by them. 96% of rideshare drivers don't even make it a year.

You have to submit those claims immediately and you better be J.K. Rowling when you do the write up because they will not pay you unless you have a magnificent technical description of how the damage is effecting your car.

We're a bit cynical here and like ****ing with people stupid enough to do rideshare. We realize most of you are going to be gone in the next couple of months and reallize the futility of helping you poor noobs. Good Luck out there!


----------



## Gs7dayad (Jul 27, 2018)

Worthlessbody come on down
You're the next driver
In the Uber's life


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

These companies are run by Satan ,and he's used to heat!


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> These companies are run by Satan ,and he's used to heat!


In capitalism
Business is Business

And satan worshipped

Working poor drivers are disdained by society because,
like a Leper, no one want to be them, be near them nor breath the same air


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Logan is that you?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> In capitalism
> Business is Business
> 
> And satan worshipped
> ...


Al-Masih ad Dajjal !


----------

